# Free to good home, a warning.



## lhotse (3 December 2010)

Having read many threads on here lately asking for retirement/companion/light work homes for a beloved horse, I think it might be prudent to make people aware that not everyone who posts on a forum has the best interests of the horse at heart, no matter what they might post. 

A free horse is a profit to some people, whether that horse is to be sold on to an unwary novice or sent to an abattoir to profit from the meat price.

Sadly it would seem that some people out there seem intent on making money from horses in the worst way, and that to become 'a dealer' is in some way 'cool'. Maybe it's so they can fit in with their friends.

So, to everyone out there who is looking for permanent homes, please make sure that the horse is not just going to make someone some money, because someone keeps jumping at the chance.


----------



## Meandtheboys (3 December 2010)

Yes and just how stupid was I.................no further comments on this matter!!!!


----------



## DragonSlayer (3 December 2010)

I'm glad you posted this, as I picked up on it as well....!


----------



## mystiandsunny (3 December 2010)

So true.  Why I worry about selling Rosie on, even at a price above meat value - she is a cracking pony yet has allergies and has to be on a specific supplement.  Someone could so easily sell her on in the winter when they're not obvious, for far more than I'd honestly ask.


----------



## pastie2 (3 December 2010)

Well done you, I was also tempted to post exactly the same. There is one on here to jump on the chance of a free horse!!


----------



## DragonSlayer (3 December 2010)

pastie2 said:



			Well done you, I was also tempted to post exactly the same. There is one on here to jump on the chance of a free horse!!
		
Click to expand...

...perhaps I was too obvious with my post elsewhere.....? 

One has to say what one thinks sometimes!


----------



## pastie2 (3 December 2010)

DragonSlayer said:



			...perhaps I was too obvious with my post elsewhere.....? 

One has to say what one thinks sometimes!
		
Click to expand...

No, you are right to bring this to the attention of others. I am sick of her.


----------



## lhotse (3 December 2010)

I had hoped that she had lost interest and got married and had 7 kids by now, but alas, the horses are still going though the mill instead.


----------



## Jesstickle (3 December 2010)

Whatcha all talking about? I'm rubbish and have no idea. You can PM if you can't say. I miss all the gossip


----------



## Dexter (3 December 2010)

On the other side of the coin, you can take on a 'freebie' thinking you know the issues and that you have the ability and facilities to cope and give the freebie a good life. It could then turn out you've been fed a complete pack of lies! Being a mug, once that freebie has nearly killed you, and after the doctors tell you you are a medical mystery, you then have a full blown nervous breakdown, lose both your jobs, your house etc, but still you and your family could spend thousands rehabbing said freebie and ensuring he has a bright future.

It wouldnt be soo bad if I was a mug looking for a cheap horse but I'd been working with rehab projects for 5yrs+ and asked all the right questions before I took him on. I was very clear on what I could and couldn't cope with. if the owner had told the truth I could have dealt with his issues, but instead she choose to lie through her fecking teeth.

My freebie project is now a reliable member of society and is doing sooo well. However I would NEVER take on another project from a private owner. My freebie might be ok but I'm still suffering the physical and mental fall out!


----------



## Meandtheboys (3 December 2010)

lhotse said:



			I had hoped that she had lost interest and got married and had 7 kids by now, but alas, the horses are still going though the mill instead.
		
Click to expand...

'got married and had 7 kids by now' - would take some very brave person to tackle such a challange, maybe once but surely not 7 times...................


----------



## DragonSlayer (3 December 2010)

Dexter said:



			On the other side of the coin, you can take on a 'freebie' thinking you know the issues and that you have the ability and facilities to cope and give the freebie a good life. It could then turn out you've been fed a complete pack of lies! Being a mug, once that freebie has nearly killed you, and after the doctors tell you you are a medical mystery, you then have a full blown nervous breakdown, lose both your jobs, your house etc, but still you and your family could spend thousands rehabbing said freebie and ensuring he has a bright future.

It wouldnt be soo bad if I was a mug looking for a cheap horse but I'd been working with rehab projects for 5yrs+ and asked all the right questions before I took him on. I was very clear on what I could and couldn't cope with. if the owner had told the truth I could have dealt with his issues, but instead she choose to lie through her fecking teeth.

My freebie project is now a reliable member of society and is doing sooo well. However I would NEVER take on another project from a private owner. My freebie might be ok but I'm still suffering the physical and mental fall out!
		
Click to expand...

Hell yeah!

A fewyears ago, before we got our own place, a woman there took on a freebie, and after it blacked her eye, broke her nose and smashed most of her teeth (I picked her up after he had dumped her, and stood smirking in the corner....) she had to admit that I 'had told her that there was a reason he was a freebie...'...

Horse ended up as companion as the original owner wouldnt take him back....


----------



## lhotse (3 December 2010)

When you are an unemployed dog walker, I guess having 7 kids is the only way to make ends meet!!!!

Dexter, I understand where you are coming from also, but rest assured, this person would have no problem sorting out any issue, she is far too 'experienced' for anything to be a problem!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jesstickle (3 December 2010)

lhotse said:



			When you are an unemployed dog walker, I guess having 7 kids is the only way to make ends meet!!!!

Dexter, I understand where you are coming from also, but rest assured, this person would have no problem sorting out any issue, she is far too 'experienced' for anything to be a problem!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Arghhh. I still don't know who you're talking about. I am going to burst if someone doesn't tell me!


----------



## lhotse (3 December 2010)

Well, NP, the topic of whether anyone should pass on older/unsound horses is another matter entirely, but this person is promising things that she doesn't deliver, and it needs to be brought to people's attention.


----------



## Meandtheboys (3 December 2010)

Ok going to be brave here but yes said person got me 'good and proper', she did nothing but lie. Now I accept he has gone to a new home now and probably a better one but she potentially has sold an unsound horse for money to some unsuspecting persons. I have all the proof etc stating his issues so if anyone knows where my horse has possibly gone please PM................I was so honest with his problems and he was moved on as a companion, light hack ONLY


----------



## HappyHorses:) (3 December 2010)

Meandtheboys said:



			Ok going to be brave here but yes said person got me 'good and proper', she did nothing but lie. Now I accept he has gone to a new home now and probably a better one but she potentially has sold an unsound horse for money to some unsuspecting persons. I have all the proof etc stating his issues so if anyone knows where my horse has possibly gone please PM................I was so honest with his problems and he was moved on as a companion, light hack ONLY
		
Click to expand...

 This person is on this forum?


----------



## lhotse (3 December 2010)

Yes


----------



## HappyHorses:) (3 December 2010)

Ahh, I know who you mean 

Stable door is always open for a freebie


----------



## EgerdenFarmStud (3 December 2010)

Can someone please pm me ... I posted about finding a home for my mums boys and had a fair bit of interest from here... Starting to panic now  

X


----------



## Tankey (3 December 2010)

EgerdenFarmStud said:



			Can someone please pm me ... I posted about finding a home for my mums boys and had a fair bit of interest from here... Starting to panic now  

X
		
Click to expand...

Did you get much interest from teds mum?


----------



## Toffee44 (3 December 2010)

Dame Twankey said:



			Did you get much interest from teds mum?

Click to expand...

thought she was banned?


----------



## Tankey (3 December 2010)

Prancers_Rider said:



			thought she was banned?
		
Click to expand...

Looks like she is back now....


----------



## Toffee44 (3 December 2010)

Just goes to show that despite how well we get on, on here, and how we might appear on here is nothing like it is in real life. 

Just a reminder really that someone may appear nice and well doing in cyber land doesnt prove anything about the person taping the key board. There could be some right nutters on here!!


----------



## DragonSlayer (3 December 2010)

Prancers_Rider said:



			Just goes to show that despite how well we get on, on here, and how we might appear on here is nothing like it is in real life. 

Just a reminder really that someone may appear nice and well doing in cyber land doesnt prove anything about the person taping the key board. There could be some right nutters on here!!
		
Click to expand...

Yah, sorry, I'm a nutter...so they tell me!


----------



## Toffee44 (4 December 2010)

DragonSlayer said:



			Yah, sorry, I'm a nutter...so they tell me! 

Click to expand...

Well I wasnt going to name and shame but now you come to it


----------



## DragonSlayer (4 December 2010)

I love you all, you know it!

Well, most........................


----------



## LadyRascasse (4 December 2010)

find it slightly offensive that you assume everyone who takes on a free horse is after a quick buck. I got my lad free to good home 5 years ago, I could have flogged him for 4k within 6 months, but i didn't because 1) i promised his old owner he would have a home for life and 2) i love him. some times people can't afford the outlay of a horse but they can afford the upkeep. so to say everyone who takes on a free horse will either sell it on quick or flog it for the meat money is a bit harsh.


----------



## JenJ (4 December 2010)

Dizzy The Blonde Reindeer said:



			find it slightly offensive that you assume everyone who takes on a free horse is after a quick buck...

...so to say everyone who takes on a free horse will either sell it on quick or flog it for the meat money is a bit harsh.
		
Click to expand...

But that's not what this thread is saying at all


----------



## Tnavas (4 December 2010)

Dizzy The Blonde Reindeer said:



			find it slightly offensive that you assume everyone who takes on a free horse is after a quick buck. 

some times people can't afford the outlay of a horse but they can afford the upkeep. so to say everyone who takes on a free horse will either sell it on quick or flog it for the meat money is a bit harsh.
		
Click to expand...

You've got the wrong end of the stick - we are discussing a person who takes on free to good home horses that may have health/soundness issues and then flogs them on to unsuspecting buyers. Eg Dopes the mental horse that turns into a human eating monster once the drugs have worn off, gives a horse massive doses of pain killers so that it appears sound. Basically unscrupulous with no conscience as to what may happen to the person or the horse.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (4 December 2010)

Evelyn said:



			You've got the wrong end of the stick - we are discussing a person who takes on free to good home horses that may have health/soundness issues and then flogs them on to unsuspecting buyers. Eg Dopes the mental horse that turns into a human eating monster once the drugs have worn off, gives a horse massive doses of pain killers so that it appears sound. Basically unscrupulous with no conscience as to what may happen to the person or the horse.
		
Click to expand...

That is appalling.

As a 'newbie' here (read some bits here for a long time, but only reg'd up to post 4 weeks or so ago) I 'got' the idea that you were having a pop at a particular individual, but why not name & shame  rather than a 'veiled' post on the subject - which is quite clearly having a pop at this individual for those in the know?  

Just my ramblings, from one who isn't in any clique as such


----------



## MosMum (4 December 2010)

I nearly had a panic attack (not really, though I do tend towards paranoia on forums) that this was about me :O Because I commented on a post a while back from a woman looking for a quiet home for her two boys and said they could come bump around with Mo and co, except it was a bit far away.

Is it sick that I felt a rush of relief when I read the named and shamed and it wasn't me!


----------



## Meandtheboys (4 December 2010)

The Xmas Furry said:



			That is appalling.

As a 'newbie' here (read some bits here for a long time, but only reg'd up to post 4 weeks or so ago) I 'got' the idea that you were having a pop at a particular individual, but why not name & shame  rather than a 'veiled' post on the subject - which is quite clearly having a pop at this individual for those in the know?  

Just my ramblings, from one who isn't in any clique as such 

Click to expand...

You may find if you read all the posts that 'said' person has had a little mention.....


----------



## Meandtheboys (4 December 2010)

Dizzy The Blonde Reindeer said:



			find it slightly offensive that you assume everyone who takes on a free horse is after a quick buck. I got my lad free to good home 5 years ago, I could have flogged him for 4k within 6 months, but i didn't because 1) i promised his old owner he would have a home for life and 2) i love him. some times people can't afford the outlay of a horse but they can afford the upkeep. so to say everyone who takes on a free horse will either sell it on quick or flog it for the meat money is a bit harsh.
		
Click to expand...

As others have advised............this purely a warning that some people are not what they appear to be, even if you feel you may know them!!


----------



## lhotse (4 December 2010)

The Xmas Furry said:



			That is appalling.

As a 'newbie' here (read some bits here for a long time, but only reg'd up to post 4 weeks or so ago) I 'got' the idea that you were having a pop at a particular individual, but why not name & shame  rather than a 'veiled' post on the subject - which is quite clearly having a pop at this individual for those in the know?  

Just my ramblings, from one who isn't in any clique as such 

Click to expand...

And neither am i in any clique.

The reason I have not named this person is to avoid this thread being removed. There is enough evidence to know who this person is, and I want the person involved to read this thread and know that she has been 'found' out'. Maybe when you are less of a 'newbie' you will understand why I am having a 'pop'. This has been going on for years, and quite frankly, she needs to be stopped.


----------



## lhotse (4 December 2010)

Dizzy The Blonde Reindeer said:



			find it slightly offensive that you assume everyone who takes on a free horse is after a quick buck. I got my lad free to good home 5 years ago, I could have flogged him for 4k within 6 months, but i didn't because 1) i promised his old owner he would have a home for life and 2) i love him. some times people can't afford the outlay of a horse but they can afford the upkeep. so to say everyone who takes on a free horse will either sell it on quick or flog it for the meat money is a bit harsh.
		
Click to expand...

I have not said at all that it is everyone, infact, if you read my opening post, you will see that I am quite clearly referring to an individual.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (4 December 2010)

lhotse said:



			And neither am i in any clique.

The reason I have not named this person is to avoid this thread being removed. There is enough evidence to know who this person is, and I want the person involved to read this thread and know that she has been 'found' out'. Maybe when you are less of a 'newbie' you will understand why I am having a 'pop'. This has been going on for years, and quite frankly, she needs to be stopped.
		
Click to expand...


Cheers, have done some digging & searching elsewhere too - am now up to speed 
Just hope she isn't near my neck of the woods, I'm not impressed with folk who do this kind of thing


----------



## DragonSlayer (4 December 2010)

lhotse said:



			And neither am i in any clique.

The reason I have not named this person is to avoid this thread being removed. There is enough evidence to know who this person is, and I want the person involved to read this thread and know that she has been 'found' out'. Maybe when you are less of a 'newbie' you will understand why I am having a 'pop'. This has been going on for years, and quite frankly, she needs to be stopped.
		
Click to expand...

....and I quite by accident realised it last night elsewhere! Doesn't take a genius to put 2 and 2 together, if it prevents it happening to at least 1 person, then it is worth it. It was an excellent idea to post this.

And to everyone else.....

Too many people here assume the worst of posters who appear 'cynical'  'bitchy' or 'nasty'...

I was one of those who used to think this was a terribly bitchy place, but it sooned dawned that no, not really, people like to say things as it is, and that sometimes that is the best way. Unfortunately though, people like to remain in the 'Fluffy Bunny Land' and if someone DARES to speak up then they are accused of being -

'....a nasty old witch in a coven, I'm glad I'm not on your yard, you are mean, evil, a bitch, got nothing better to do....'....and so on.

So don't assume as I wrongly did that this place is full of cliguey folk, no, it's not actually! Just ordinary folk who got burned and don't want to see it happen again...


----------



## thinlizzy (4 December 2010)

my friend had her tb exracer put to sleep recently was really sad , hed had health issues had to be stables night s and rugged ,she hadnt rode him in a year his behaviour was really bad and dangerous she looked at rehoming him ,free as companion  hack for very experianced person  etc and in the end pts decision was made  she was offered kindly by people to remove him and go to hunt, etcbut she waited had him pts at home and removed , in the chance he was sold on on route/etc as he was a awsome looking horse and someone would have made a few hundred from him ,i really take my hat off to her for going ahead and  making sure this didnt happen it was really hard ,as it happened vet on route horse coliced really bad so this helped a bit i suppose.


----------



## Tinseltoes (4 December 2010)

Im not sure who the individual is either. Someone can pm me  with info if wished.. Sad people around.


----------



## Cedars (4 December 2010)

Bloody hell people, go on to DSs recent posts, and its there in plain english!!!


----------



## Ranyhyn (4 December 2010)

Unless I could make sure my quite frankly vile (in the stable) horse had a 100% competant home I'd almost happilly have him PTS. This assures HIS future and I owe him that much, so that he never ever falls into bad hands.  I think its the bravest and most selfless decision someone can make.

The british horse world needs to remove the stigma behind putting horses to sleep (putting anything to sleep). IMO.


----------



## jacksmum (4 December 2010)

Kitsmas_Pudding said:



			Unless I could make sure my quite frankly vile (in the stable) horse had a 100% competant home I'd almost happilly have him PTS. This assures HIS future and I owe him that much, so that he never ever falls into bad hands.  I think its the bravest and most selfless decision someone can make.

The british horse world needs to remove the stigma behind putting horses to sleep (putting anything to sleep). IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree


----------



## Allover (4 December 2010)

If i may also add......

If you are prepared for your horse to go "free" to a good home then why not put that animal on "loan" instead of giving it away. That way, with a decent agreement between the 2 parties, the original owner should always be kept informed of where the animal is and what it is doing and ultimately can make the best decisions for the animal at any given time, IMO "free to a good home" with no relationship with new owner is simply washing your hands of your pesky problem animal!


----------



## sadiedeb (4 December 2010)

I had a close shave and went to view a free horse with a certain somebody (who I wish i'd never met!) - and she was lying to woman because I knew she was going to work on a sell on (she'd done it before regularly from what she'd said) I felt awful but believed she knew what she was doing (turns out the women recognised her but she was so busy saying how crap this woman was with horses etc there was probably nothing wrong with it and she had more money than sense etc) was so glad the women didn't let her have the horse. just feel bad that I went with her knowing what she was thinking.  Like so many things with this someone I wish I knew then what I knew now and things would have been very different!


----------



## lhotse (4 December 2010)

There are indeed a lot of unscrupulous people out there, only out to make a fast buck. There are however a lot of people willing to give a 'free' horse a good home, and so I don't necessarily believe that all horses should be PTS if they can have a useful life somewhere else.
The purpose of this thread was to make people on here aware that someone, on here, is making a mockery of trust, and not to discuss the pro's and con's of passing a horse to another home.


----------



## Penny Less (4 December 2010)

I actually have a free horse. Had him 8 years now.Best horse I ever had and he will stay with me until the end (mine or his not sure which !)


----------



## mulledwhine (4 December 2010)

jesstickle said:



			Whatcha all talking about? I'm rubbish and have no idea. You can PM if you can't say. I miss all the gossip 

Click to expand...

Same here


----------



## Meandtheboys (4 December 2010)

Kitsmas_Pudding said:



			Unless I could make sure my quite frankly vile (in the stable) horse had a 100% competant home I'd almost happilly have him PTS. This assures HIS future and I owe him that much, so that he never ever falls into bad hands.  I think its the bravest and most selfless decision someone can make.

The british horse world needs to remove the stigma behind putting horses to sleep (putting anything to sleep). IMO.
		
Click to expand...

This is the issue.................story starts 'once upon a time...................' the individual is a liar, until realising that this individual was the same person that I have been looking for basically amazes me..........I can't believe how someone can be so heartless then BRAG about it...........seriously NO horse lover just a CROOK!!!!!

Just to add there is a place for a horse1/10th lame in the right hands if being honest upfront, shame he landed in the wrong hands..............................all I can hope is that he is with some nice people now.


----------



## 3DE (4 December 2010)

And I though it was just me being suspicious!


----------



## mulledwhine (4 December 2010)

I know now who it was, and it was quite ashock, only because I recognised the name.

I was quite the innocent, my horse, that I lost last wek, was a 'free horse', I loved him, but then had to put him on loan, which I did in good faith, I then took him back ( for reasonas that some will know).  I found out about a month ago that his loaners had tried to sell him on saying that he was ' rescued' !!!!!!

WTH, anyone who knows me knows that I worshiped the ground he walked on and only loaned him because I had a baby and could not give him as much time as I would have liked. So glad I got him back and hopefully got rid of his deamons before he died.

So my point is, that I am now soo suspicious of anyone now, and it appears daily that I am right to be so.

So sad that people are so heartless


----------



## lhotse (4 December 2010)

Sadly NP, not everyone has the horse's best interests at heart like you do, this person in particular.


----------



## bryngelenponies (5 December 2010)

I just found out that someone I sort of know sold a horse to this person a few years back- a good horse at that...oh dear


----------



## Ravenwood (5 December 2010)

I put up a post recently about being offered a horse free because the owner had a youngster and didn't have time for the other horse anymore and I was lambasted for being a "fluffy bunny" which is the very last thing that I am and I am sure that older members can qualify that.

There are so many posts on here about people asking what to do with unwanted horses that it doesn't surprise me in the least that someone has honed in on that and taken advantage.  I guess that is on of the hard lessons in life that we have to learn, as much as you think that we are all one big family here on HHO - you are never safe and Google is a wonderful friend for the unscrupulous


----------



## Ted's mum (6 December 2010)

Meandtheboys said:



			'got married and had 7 kids by now' - would take some very brave person to tackle such a challange, maybe once but surely not 7 times...................
		
Click to expand...

don't like kids!


----------



## Ted's mum (6 December 2010)

bryngelen tinsel ponies said:



			I just found out that someone I sort of know sold a horse to this person a few years back- a good horse at that...oh dear 

Click to expand...

what horse?


----------



## Cobalob (6 December 2010)

Its always a massive risk, which is a sham as there are genuine people out there. 
My friends horse was sold from his new home, the person who she gave him to was a good friend who she trusted and knew for years. 

I'm sorry your boys been sold on its devestating. 

My girl was free, I was actually looking for something ridden and competeing yet she was sitting in a field at the same yard not been touched for 8years and fell in love as you do. 

We came up for a full loan at first to cover both our backs, then she was gifted to me. 

I know you still ddo have alot to risk with loaning at times but even a full loan gives you more of a garantee of the heartless people out there.


----------



## thatsmygirl (6 December 2010)

Ted's mum said:



			don't like kids!
		
Click to expand...

I'm surprised you are posting on here, thought you would be watching from a distance. 
Shame on you what a way to make money


----------



## lhotse (6 December 2010)

It's obviously very amusing to a certain person, but it's not funny to the people on the receiving end, is it.


----------



## Ted's mum (6 December 2010)

I bought the horse off her and paid with a cheque, he wasnt given to me, I had vets out to him and he had severe thrush, he had a full lameness workup..nothing wrong with him, so I gave him away as he was dangerous to ride.


----------



## lhotse (6 December 2010)

Sorry, I don't believe anything you say, and have heard that this is far from the only free horse that you have profited from.


----------



## Tinseltoes (6 December 2010)

If you have a dangerous or\ sick horse PTS do not give it to someone like her!


----------



## Ted's mum (6 December 2010)

he wasn't free!


----------



## thatsmygirl (6 December 2010)

Ted's mum said:



			I bought the horse off her and paid with a cheque, he wasnt given to me, I had vets out to him and he had severe thrush, he had a full lameness workup..nothing wrong with him, so I gave him away as he was dangerous to ride.
		
Click to expand...

Well that makes it all better than, passing on a dangerous horse!!!!
I really wonder what goes through some peoples heads.


----------



## Ted's mum (6 December 2010)

do I really care if you believe me or not?


----------



## Ted's mum (6 December 2010)

thatsmygirl said:



			Well that makes it all better than, passing on a dangerous horse!!!!
I really wonder what goes through some peoples heads. 

Click to expand...

what was I expected to do with him?


----------



## charlie76 (6 December 2010)

Am  I to understand that the above person takes on horses that are offered for free( and states  they will have a good home ) and then sells them on? Maybe one, but not if its a regular thing!
I was given a horse this year and I still  have him,  he is a fab horse and I could sell him for a lot of money however, unless my circumstances really changed he will always be with me and if I had to move him on I would only ever loan him.


----------



## Ted's mum (6 December 2010)

no I havent had loads of free horses and sold them! wherever did you get that from?


----------



## charlie76 (6 December 2010)

lhotse said:



			Sorry, I don't believe anything you say, and have heard that this is far from the only free horse that you have profited from.
		
Click to expand...

This


----------



## Caz89 (6 December 2010)

Ted's mum said:



			I bought the horse off her and paid with a cheque, he wasnt given to me, I had vets out to him and he had severe thrush, he had a full lameness workup..nothing wrong with him, so I gave him away as he was dangerous to ride.
		
Click to expand...

If he had severe thrush he would have been in a considerable amount of pain and wouldnt have been 100% sound


----------



## LauraWheeler (6 December 2010)

thatsmygirl said:



			Well that makes it all better than, passing on a dangerous horse!!!!
I really wonder what goes through some peoples heads. 

Click to expand...




Ted's mum said:



			what was I expected to do with him?
		
Click to expand...


I've been staying out this post as I don't like arguing. But this made me realy sad  I hope you passed the horse on honestly if he is dangerous and to someone who can cope with him.
My pony Herbie has been passed around alot before he came to me. He was dangerous and I wasn't told the whole story when I took him on. I'm just so glad he ended up with me. He has a home for life now just like Lucy did. I could never pass on a dangerous horse unless I could garentee where it would end up I would rather PTS, if only for the horses sake. 
Herbie has had all the wrong owners in his life and he prob got more dangerous with each one 
Herbie was as good as free and Merryn my other pony was free. (He doesn't have behavoural issues, he has health issues ) They will both stay with me forever and I will do all I can to ensure that happens.


----------



## Mistyrocks (6 December 2010)

How could anyone sell a horse on for profit when it was given to you free, this horse most probably has problems whats the world coming too.
Breeze has a home for life and i would work every hour under the sun to pay for her, when she is unrideable either by arthritis or old age she will be pts as shes a horse that has to do something she gets very bored, i would never pass her on as a companion in fear of her being sold on further rather pts knowing that she is at peace and not suffering.


----------



## missparis (6 December 2010)

Ted's mum said:



			what was I expected to do with him?
		
Click to expand...

If what you are saying is correct, why dont you pass on the details of the new owner to the original owner? Unless you have something to hide..


----------



## MHOL (6 December 2010)

Sadly we end up looking for these horses and not always with a happy ending, and someone is always there waiting to make a profit without any regard for the horse or its welfare, so long as there is a quick buck to be made :-(


----------



## Ted's mum (6 December 2010)

missparis said:



			If what you are saying is correct, why dont you pass on the details of the new owner to the original owner? Unless you have something to hide..
		
Click to expand...

I do not have the details of the new owners...they moved away ages ago as far as I know. what has it got to do with the old owner, he was sold to me as a riding horse, she no longer wanted him so sold him to me for pittance...he had thrush that was the reason for his lameness the vets said this to me. and his thrush cleared up after I had treated it. I am absolutely disgusted in that everyone is posting on this thread has no idea who I am or have never met me. I could take this and report it to the police as slander.


----------



## Ted's mum (6 December 2010)

Caz89 said:



			If he had severe thrush he would have been in a considerable amount of pain and wouldnt have been 100% sound
		
Click to expand...

this, but then he was treated..wheras he wasnt in his last home - the lady who sold him to me said he was 1/10ths lame and that it was undiagnosed.


----------



## dooble (6 December 2010)

Ted's Mum, out of interest, how many horses have you had in the last twelve months then? Actually, I'll rephrase to make it clearer, how many horses have passed through your care in the last twelve months?


----------



## NELSON11 (6 December 2010)

Surely IF this was the case something like thrush would of been diagnosed prior to doing a lameness work up. 

My horses have their feet picked out daily and I for one and certainly my vets would pick up on a severe case of thrush if this were the cause of the lameness. Prior to continuing with a "work up" 

Not exactly rocket science is it.


----------



## Caz89 (6 December 2010)

NELSON11 said:



			Surely IF this was the case something like thrush would of been diagnosed prior to doing a lameness work up. 

My horses have their feet picked out daily and I for one and certainly my vets would pick up on a severe case of thrush if this were the cause of the lameness. Prior to continuing with a "work up" 

Not exactly rocket science is it.
		
Click to expand...

Not always... thrush can be deep in central sulcus which you cannot see or smell and often farriers miss it... these cases are unlikely though and generally occur in horses with odd shaped feet.


----------



## Amymay (6 December 2010)

Ted's Mum, if you had a horse from MeandtheBoys, free - and have now sold it on - please give her the details of where the horse has gone etc.

As someone who entered in to a discussion with you myself about my horse - this is hitting a nerve, and I would like to think better of you than this post implies.........


----------



## Ted's mum (6 December 2010)

amymay said:



			Ted's Mum, if you had a horse from MeandtheBoys, free - and have now sold it on - please give her the details of where the horse has gone etc.

As someone who entered in to a discussion with you myself about my horse - this is hitting a nerve, and I would like to think better of you than this post implies.........
		
Click to expand...

havent sold it on, didnt have it free I bought it for 80 pounds. dont know where horse has gone, didnt get their details if I had them I would give them to her, i'm not being funny but if she cared so much about said horse then she would have had some decent vets come and look at his feet she would have known that he had only thrush - which I had treated before sending him to his new home and cost me an arm and leg in vets bills, she also told me that the horse was safe to ride..not only did he rear, he took off down a busy main road could have killed my mate who was riding him at the time....this wasn't because he was in pain as his thrush had cleared up by then and had physio, and dentist out and saddle fitted....


----------



## Amymay (6 December 2010)

havent sold it on, didnt have it free I bought it for 80 pounds. dont know where horse has gone, didnt get their details if I had them I would give them to her,
		
Click to expand...

So you have given this horse away to someone who you don't know, and now have no idea where this horse is - is that correct?


----------



## Ted's mum (6 December 2010)

I have given him away....not sold him! big difference. I am going to print this page off and take it to the police. it's slander.


----------



## Ted's mum (6 December 2010)

amymay said:



			So you have given this horse away to someone who you don't know, and now have no idea where this horse is - is that correct?
		
Click to expand...

correct - as a companion....otherwise i would have taken him to potters as he was dangerous to ride.


----------



## Amymay (6 December 2010)

Ted's mum said:



			correct - as a companion....otherwise i would have taken him to potters as he was dangerous to ride.
		
Click to expand...

But you don't know to whom


----------



## Ted's mum (6 December 2010)

know their first name but no other details , they just came and picked him up was a friend who got in touch with them..but friend doesn't know them..think they advertised or something.


----------



## dooble (6 December 2010)

dooble said:



			Ted's Mum, out of interest, how many horses have you had in the last twelve months then? Actually, I'll rephrase to make it clearer, how many horses have passed through your care in the last twelve months?
		
Click to expand...

How about this?


----------



## lhotse (6 December 2010)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=390943
You purchased him for £80, yet on this thread, you declare that you paid 2 grand,mmmmm
Actually, I think I would rather believe meandtheboys


----------



## Ted's mum (6 December 2010)

dooble said:



			How about this?
		
Click to expand...

what has it got to do with you?


----------



## Amymay (6 December 2010)

Ted's mum said:



			know their first name but no other details , they just came and picked him up was a friend who got in touch with them..but friend doesn't know them..think they advertised or something.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, I'm shocked at such a caveliar attitude.  Let's hope the horse is ok, and not in a sales ring


----------



## Ted's mum (6 December 2010)

lhotse said:



http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=390943
You purchased him for £80, yet on this thread, you declare that you paid 2 grand,mmmmm
Actually, I think I would rather believe meandtheboys
		
Click to expand...

does it matter how much I paid? he most certainly wasn't on loan and he wasn't free, ownership was transferred over to me. surely if thats the case why is it so that everybody is trying to say I sold him etc etc, if I wanted to and was a heartless person I could have!


----------



## lhotse (6 December 2010)

I am thinking that she does indeed know of the new owner, because it would seem they are not entirely happy with the horse she has sold them.


----------



## pastie2 (6 December 2010)

Ted's mum said:



			I have given him away....not sold him! big difference. I am going to print this page off and take it to the police. it's slander.
		
Click to expand...

As it is the written word it is libel dear. Just so you know when you print it off. If I was you I wouldnt though, god knows what they might unearth about your good self.


----------



## cronkmooar (6 December 2010)

Ted's mum said:



			I have given him away....not sold him! big difference. I am going to print this page off and take it to the police. it's slander.
		
Click to expand...

FYI  no, it is not slander.

Slander is the spoken word.  

Liable is the written word.

Can't really see the police being that interested to be honest.


----------



## Ted's mum (6 December 2010)

amymay said:



			Wow, I'm shocked at such a cavelier attitude.  Let's hope the horse is ok, and not in a sales ring

Click to expand...

the horse was dangerous to ride.....A horse is just livestock..same as a cow and a sheep..gosh farmers would be going out of business if people were that sentimental about cows and sheep...


----------



## dooble (6 December 2010)

Ted's mum said:



			what has it got to do with you?

Click to expand...

Just curious. Simple question though


----------



## pastie2 (6 December 2010)

cronkmooar said:



			FYI  no, it is not slander.

Slander is the spoken word.  

Liable is the written word.

Can't really see the police being that interested to be honest.
		
Click to expand...

Lol!


----------



## Amymay (6 December 2010)

Ted's mum said:



			the horse was dangerous to ride.....A horse is just livestock..same as a cow and a sheep..gosh farmers would be going out of business if people were that sentimental about cows and sheep...
		
Click to expand...

A horse is not livestock - however, it may have been dangerous to ride, I don't know.

I think that your response is very narrow, callous and uncaring.


----------



## lhotse (6 December 2010)

You disgust me.


----------



## navaho (6 December 2010)

Ted's mum said:



			does it matter how much I paid? he most certainly wasn't on loan and he wasn't free, ownership was transferred over to me. surely if thats the case why is it so that everybody is trying to say I sold him etc etc, if I wanted to and was a heartless person I could have!
		
Click to expand...

But surely just handing him over to any old Tom Dick or Harry makes you pretty heartless IMHO, after all if you didn't know who they were I'm guessing you didn't know where they were intending to keep him either? He could have, as someone has already said, ended up in the sale ring & if he did & he is as bad you say, could have badly injured someone when they got him home. To be honest id have thought more of you (not that I'm sure you care) if you had taken him to Potters.
Not my argument, so i bow out now, but just felt i had to say.


----------



## Ted's mum (6 December 2010)

lhotse said:



			I am thinking that she does indeed know of the new owner, because it would seem they are not entirely happy with the horse she has sold them.
		
Click to expand...

so who are these people then? as I havent sold him I gave him away, but he may have been sold on after I had given him away. who knows.


----------



## Amymay (6 December 2010)

lhotse said:



			I am thinking that she does indeed know of the new owner, because it would seem they are not entirely happy with the horse she has sold them.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, well as you know who they are you'll be able to pass on the details to MeandtheBoys.

Excellent.


----------



## lhotse (6 December 2010)

Actually, me thinks that Ted's Mum is trying to antagonise everyone into a full on argument on here to get the thread pulled.
Please everyone, keep it calm so this thread stays put.
Cheers


----------



## lhotse (6 December 2010)

amymay said:



			Ah, well as you know who they are you'll be able to pass on the details to MeandtheBoys.

Excellent.
		
Click to expand...

No, I don't know them, but have received info that it is the case that they are not happy.


----------



## muddy boots (6 December 2010)

Ted's mum said:



			the horse was dangerous to ride.....A horse is just livestock..same as a cow and a sheep..gosh farmers would be going out of business if people were that sentimental about cows and sheep...
		
Click to expand...

I've kept pretty much out of this - but this quote is a step too far. I have a real problem with people who pass (give away, sell) dangerous horses around.


----------



## Ted's mum (6 December 2010)

perhaps meandtheboy's shouldnt have sold a dangerous horse on then when I was after a safe hacking horse...


----------



## muddy boots (6 December 2010)

lhotse said:



			Actually, me thinks that Ted's Mum is trying to antagonise everyone into a full on argument on here to get the thread pulled.
Please everyone, keep it calm so this thread stays put.
Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Aah - I thought the comment I posted was too outragous to be true. i did fall for it though, but was fortunately fairly polite.


----------



## Amymay (6 December 2010)

lhotse said:



			No, I don't know them, but have received info that it is the case that they are not happy.
		
Click to expand...

Well someone you know, knows them.

Pass on a number to MantB so that she can find out who they are.......


----------



## gracey (6 December 2010)

Ted's mum said:



			perhaps meandtheboy's shouldnt have sold a dangerous horse on then when I was after a safe hacking horse...
		
Click to expand...

two wrongs never make a right


----------



## muddy boots (6 December 2010)

Ted's mum said:



			perhaps meandtheboy's shouldnt have sold a dangerous horse on then when I was after a safe hacking horse...
		
Click to expand...

Fair comment if true - surely the answer would have been to send him back (sorry if I missed this)


----------



## Amymay (6 December 2010)

Ted's mum said:



			perhaps meandtheboy's shouldnt have sold a dangerous horse on then when I was after a safe hacking horse...
		
Click to expand...

True.  But if the horse was dangerous, you could have sent it back, or you could have more than made your money back by sending it to Potters.

Very confusing post.

But at least two people on here can pass on a number to MeandtheBoys.

I wish one of you would - really, just do it.


----------



## Ted's mum (6 December 2010)

lhotse said:



			No, I don't know them, but have received info that it is the case that they are not happy.
		
Click to expand...

I smell BS


----------



## Ted's mum (6 December 2010)

amymay said:



			True.  But if the horse was dangerous, you could have sent it back, or you could have more than made your money back by sending it to Potters.

Very confusing post.

But at least two people on here can pass on a number to MeandtheBoys.

I wish one of you would - really, just do it.
		
Click to expand...

the horse has probably ended up in potters by now anyway


----------



## Ted's mum (6 December 2010)

but I am sure that all you 'fluffy bunnies' would have got irrate if I had said I had sent it to potters aswell!! wish I had now though!!


----------



## Amymay (6 December 2010)

the horse has probably ended up in potters by now anyway
		
Click to expand...

Why - you sold it as a companion......???


----------



## Ted's mum (6 December 2010)

gave it away as a companion - but if they had tried to ride it after I told them it was nuts thenthey may well have sent it to potters, cos lets be honest who wants a big warmblood that cant be ridden, that doesnt hold weight all that well as a companion I certainly wouldn't so what is all this BS about someone bought A horse off me and they arent happy!! LOL! ive heard nothing,


----------



## Tinseltoes (6 December 2010)

Well I still think it should of been either PTS or senbt back to original owner. Why give it away knowing its dangerous. Wouldnt that make you liable?


----------



## kerilli (6 December 2010)

Well, I'd rather hear he had gone to Potters than to a totally uncertain fate... there are a lot of worse fates for a horse than a quick efficient bullet to the brain. 
Oh, sorry, am I revealing myself as a non-fluffy-bunny-hugger?

Ted's Mum, why did you sell him on to heaven-knows-where, rather than taking him to Potters, if he really was that dangerous? Must admit I'd like to know how many horses you buy and sell every year, too.
Me: sold three, total, in the last 20 years.     I know where they all are, too...


----------



## Dolcé (6 December 2010)

It is all very sad that a horse's life has no further value than scoring points over other people!  You must feel so very powerful holding on to that little bit of info that could just make someone else feel a little better.  What wicked, horrible people some turn out to be!  I only hope that when Karma comes calling you get the full force!


----------



## Tinseltoes (6 December 2010)

hch4971 said:



			It is all very sad that a horse's life has no further value than scoring points over other people!  You must feel so very powerful holding on to that little bit of info that could just make someone else feel a little better.  What wicked, horrible people some turn out to be!  I only hope that when Karma comes calling you get the full force!
		
Click to expand...

Well said.


----------



## Ted's mum (6 December 2010)

whatever guys carry on witht he abuse and accusations.


----------



## Groom42 (6 December 2010)

Ted's mum said:



			I have given him away....not sold him! big difference. I am going to print this page off and take it to the police. it's slander.
		
Click to expand...

Please don't waste your time, or the police's.
Libel (and slander) is entirely a civil, not criminal, matter, so you will be told to seek legal advice from a solicitor.


----------



## kerilli (6 December 2010)

no abuse or accusations from me, two reasonable questions actually, which you have chosen to ignore...


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (6 December 2010)

I have to say this thread is making me go cold.
There but for the grace of god went I.......god knows where Sid would have ended up.

Teds Mum - I don't know you or the orginal owner.  I don't know if the horse was lame with Thrush, 1/10ths lame or three legged. I don't know if you bought the horse for £80, £2000 or were given it. I don't know if you have sold it, shot it or given it away.
But what I do know is this - thats someones horse you're talking about so callously.  Its not a sheep, a cow or a goat - its someones HORSE.  Can you not give the previous owners some idea of where her horse went?  I'm sorry but you must know something or know this friend who knew the people you "gave" it to.  
This isn't a pair of shoes to throw away and not think about again and to post so harshly and so uncaringly is quite frankly sickening.  What frightens me even further is I saw a post by you only a short time ago saying you were looking for another horse - if the next one doesn't meet standards what fate awaits it?

Please just do the right thing and let the woman know what happened and where he's gone.  Please.


----------



## mcnaughty (6 December 2010)

This situation absolutely stinks.  Ted's Mum you really do deserve a thorough good wake up call.  Give the previous owner all the details you have - that is unless all those details are totally fictional which as this post goes on it seems the only likely conclusion that can be drawn.

I would assume that the "new owners" and the "old owners" are probably left blissfully unaware of each other's identity to prevent "comparing of notes" to take place.......  Perhaps a bit of picture posting of said animal might reveal it's location alive or recently PTS.


----------



## MurphysMinder (6 December 2010)

There are pictures in the Trace/stolen section on here.


----------



## charlie76 (6 December 2010)

wow. talk about airing your dirty laundry in public from both sides! So confusing. So as i got the story wrong to start with from what I can make out Teds mum bought a horse for next to nothing from another person on here,Teds mum has now sold/given the horse away without letting the original owner know and now the original owner is upset about it.
I am not sticking up for anyone but I assume the person who Teds mum sold it to knew about its problems and took it as a companion? They have then tried to ride it and are also not happy as its 'dangerous' (although from what I can make out its not actually dangerous just not suitable for what Teds mum bought it as ie a happy hacker)?
Unless the Teds mum signed something to say that she will not sell  it on then there is really nothing the original owner can do about it and they don't really have anything to be cross about.
As I said, I personally would not do what Teds  mum has done ( as I would not with my gift horse) and if it really is as dangerous as stated then it should have been PTS,  however, I could sell my gift horse if I wanted and the  person  I bought it from would not have a say in it.
Unless,  I have got the wrong end of the stick again!


----------



## dooble (6 December 2010)

I think it's the fact that Ted's Mum maintains that she's giving horses a home for life. When anyone that posts a 'What shall I do with this horse that can only be used as a companion', Ted's mum is saying 'I'm looking for a companion' then selling it for meat/ridden horse, etc.


----------



## Ted's mum (6 December 2010)

charlie76 said:



			wow. talk about airing your dirty laundry in public from both sides! So confusing. So as i got the story wrong to start with from what I can make out Teds mum bought a horse for next to nothing from another person on here,Teds mum has now sold/given the horse away without letting the original owner know and now the original owner is upset about it.
I am not sticking up for anyone but I assume the person who Teds mum sold it to knew about its problems and took it as a companion? They have then tried to ride it and are also not happy as its 'dangerous' (although from what I can make out its not actually dangerous just not suitable for what Teds mum bought it as ie a happy hacker)?
Unless the Teds mum signed something to say that she will not sell  it on then there is really nothing the original owner can do about it and they don't really have anything to be cross about.
As I said, I personally would not do what Teds  mum has done ( as I would not with my gift horse) and if it really is as dangerous as stated then it should have been PTS,  however, I could sell my gift horse if I wanted and the  person  I bought it from would not have a say in it.
Unless,  I have got the wrong end of the stick again!
		
Click to expand...

you are spot on. at no time did I sign a contract that the horse would be kept forever..I bought him with a cheque so can prove that by bank statements etc...also have a reciept.


----------



## Ted's mum (6 December 2010)

dooble said:



			I think it's the fact that Ted's Mum maintains that she's giving horses a home for life. When anyone that posts a 'What shall I do with this horse that can only be used as a companion', Ted's mum is saying 'I'm looking for a companion' then selling it for meat/ridden horse, etc.
		
Click to expand...

wouldnt be interested in any horses at all..I have a few of my own fields and am occasionally looking for companion horses to keep mine company doesn't nesacarrily mean I'll keep it for life...surely nobody can guarantee that!


----------



## charlie76 (6 December 2010)

I see, still, without a written agreement then its all hearsay and means nothing, a warning to everyone.
I was given a horse a few months ago and I assured the owner I would not sell him on, which to the best of my ability I would not, however, there is nothing in writing so nothing to stop me.
The perils of moving on horses.


----------



## ew1801 (6 December 2010)

Ted's mum said:



			wouldnt be interested in any horses at all..I have a few of my own fields and am occasionally looking for companion horses to keep mine company doesn't nesacarrily mean I'll keep it for life...surely nobody can guarantee that!
		
Click to expand...

why did you post on my recent thread then about a neglected horse saying `if this animal needs a home im looking`

obviously you are looking if you posted this?


----------



## Ted's mum (6 December 2010)

yes at the moment I am looking as I have just sold my cob mare.


----------



## Lady La La (6 December 2010)

Ted's mum said:



			you are spot on. at no time did I sign a contract that the horse would be kept forever..I bought him with a cheque so can prove that by bank statements etc...also have a reciept.
		
Click to expand...

I have a feeling that pretty much everything you say is a lie...

This forum is proof, written proof, that you claimed to pay £2000 for this horse in one thread, and then £80 in another.
There is also proof in one thread that you claim to buy and sell, yet in a different thread you deny being a dealer...

Do you really expect anyone to believe you can't get hold of contact details for this horses new owner? Because it doesn't wash. Of course you can get hold of a number, or even a name. If a friend of yours put you in touch with the horses new owner, then I suggest you give your friend a call to find this information out...


----------



## ew1801 (6 December 2010)

Ted's mum said:



			yes at the moment I am looking as I have just sold my cob mare.
		
Click to expand...

then why say you wouldnt be interested in any horses at all?


----------



## muddy boots (6 December 2010)

Just out of interest, is this the 16.3 warmblood you mention as going to Potters as its a Wobbler? 
Have been looking at old posts - sad I know.


----------



## Ted's mum (6 December 2010)

no its not. I bought him as he was being sold as a riding horse (the wobbler I mean) the poor thing couldnt stand properly let alone be ridden so he went to potters , best place for the poor old ting.


----------



## Ted's mum (6 December 2010)

ew1801 said:



			then why say you wouldnt be interested in any horses at all?
		
Click to expand...

cos it seems that everyone is saying I would take ANY horse! that is not true


----------



## Amymay (6 December 2010)

Ted's mum said:



			no its not. I bought him as he was being sold as a riding horse (the wobbler I mean) the poor thing couldnt stand properly let alone be ridden so he went to potters , best place for the poor old ting.
		
Click to expand...

Curious - do you not view horses or vet them prior to purchase?


----------



## Ted's mum (6 December 2010)

Starla Of Bethlehem said:



			I have a feeling that pretty much everything you say is a lie...

This forum is proof, written proof, that you claimed to pay £2000 for this horse in one thread, and then £80 in another.
There is also proof in one thread that you claim to buy and sell, yet in a different thread you deny being a dealer...

Do you really expect anyone to believe you can't get hold of contact details for this horses new owner? Because it doesn't wash. Of course you can get hold of a number, or even a name. If a friend of yours put you in touch with the horses new owner, then I suggest you give your friend a call to find this information out...
		
Click to expand...

why should I have to? the horse was sold to me, I have now given it away so end of as far as I am concerned. if meandtheboys was so concerned about her horse, she shouldn't have sold it in first place and say that he was safe when he wasn't


----------



## MHOL (6 December 2010)

muddy boots said:



			Just out of interest, is this the 16.3 warmblood you mention as going to Potters as its a Wobbler? 
Have been looking at old posts - sad I know.
		
Click to expand...

I know, and the post about if its useless send it to Potters, think poor Windsor might of ended up there.


----------



## Ted's mum (6 December 2010)

amymay said:



			Curious - do you not view horses or vet them prior to purchase?
		
Click to expand...

I knew very well he was a wobbler just by looking at him!! thats why I bought him as I felt sorry for the poor ting


----------



## Ted's mum (6 December 2010)

MHOL said:



			I know, and the post about if its useless send it to Potters, think poor Windsor might of ended up there.
		
Click to expand...

he may have done, who knows


----------



## china (6 December 2010)

Ted's mum said:



			I smell BS
		
Click to expand...

yes coming from your direction, atleast have a decent story and keep it straight. 
im sure the owner would like closure, i know i would.


----------



## Lady La La (6 December 2010)

Ted's mum said:



			why should I have to? the horse was sold to me, I have now given it away so end of as far as I am concerned. if meandtheboys was so concerned about her horse, she shouldn't have sold it in first place and say that he was safe when he wasn't
		
Click to expand...

unfotunately, the 'Why should I have to' attitude only ever comes into play when there is something to hide...

If what you say is true, finding the contact details and passing the information on is pretty much the only way you are going to come out of this unscathed... You are a proved liar, and it is hardly suprising that people are forming such a negative opinion on you, based on this thread alone.

You don't HAVE to do anything, but if you're so squeaky clean and speaking the truth I can see no reason for you not to pass on contact details.


----------



## Ted's mum (6 December 2010)

Starla Of Bethlehem said:



			unfotunately, the 'Why should I have to' attitude only ever comes into play when there is something to hide...

If what you say is true, finding the contact details and passing the information on is pretty much the only way you are going to come out of this unscathed... You are a proved liar, and it is hardly suprising that people are forming such a negative opinion on you, based on this thread alone.

You don't HAVE to do anything, but if you're so squeaky clean and speaking the truth I can see no reason for you not to pass on contact details.
		
Click to expand...

I dont know the contact details how many times do I have to say it!! if I had them then I would have quite happily sent them over...


----------



## missparis (6 December 2010)

Ted's mum said:



			perhaps meandtheboy's shouldnt have sold a dangerous horse on then when I was after a safe hacking horse...
		
Click to expand...

£80 for a safe hacking horse... Wouldnt alarm bells go off as a warmblood who is a safe hacking horse would surely be over £3k... If you find anymore, let me know!


----------



## kerilli (6 December 2010)

Ted's mum said:



			he may have done, who knows
		
Click to expand...

Well, if anyone should, you should, because you sold him on, and presumably you at least know the name of the person you sold him to...?


----------



## Ted's mum (6 December 2010)

missparis said:



			£80 for a safe hacking horse... Wouldnt alarm bells go off as a warmblood who is a safe hacking horse would surely be over £3k... If you find anymore, let me know!
		
Click to expand...

well the seller was lying then...


----------



## Lady La La (6 December 2010)

Ted's mum said:



			I dont know the contact details how many times do I have to say it!! if I had them then I would have quite happily sent them over...
		
Click to expand...

Clearly not...



Ted's mum said:



			why should I have to? the horse was sold to me, I have now given it away so end of as far as I am concerned. if meandtheboys was so concerned about her horse, she shouldn't have sold it in first place and say that he was safe when he wasn't
		
Click to expand...


----------



## charlie76 (6 December 2010)

I am prob going to get shot down in flames here but if I was the person who had bought the horse I would nec want my contact details passed on to the previous owner. By all means get the previous owner to give the contact details to his new owner but not the other way round.
Also, the horse I was given is 100 percent safe to ride, hack, handle, jumps a course of fences, is snaffle mouthed and is working at medium dressage, he has just got his first points BD and I let anyone ride him so they are out there,  in my horses case the owner simple was ill and had  no time for him.


----------



## Ted's mum (6 December 2010)

nobody else got anything to say??? surprised!


----------



## bexcy-bee (6 December 2010)

I have something to say...




nativetyponies said:



			after reading your pm's i really wish he had come to me....sadly i can't help you ATT
		
Click to expand...


I love your christmas name Native Ponies!!

Sorry, that is all [=


----------



## Ted's mum (6 December 2010)

bexcy-bee said:



			I have something to say...





I love your christmas name Native Ponies!!

Sorry, that is all [=
		
Click to expand...

good isn't it


----------



## Lady La La (6 December 2010)

You've sent it to Potters, haven't you...



Ted's mum said:



			not really, she shouldnt have dont the dirty on me and lumbered me with a dangerous horse to ride in first place although she is still claiming that the horse was not dangerous, although the whole of my livery yard can vouch for the fact that he clearly was..the last I heard he had gone to slaughter
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Ted's mum (6 December 2010)

Starla Of Bethlehem said:



			You've sent it to Potters, haven't you...
		
Click to expand...

I havent, new owners may have done..


----------



## Lady La La (6 December 2010)

I'm begining to think there are no 'new' owners. I think you offered to give this horse a free home, and either couldn't cope with it (lets face it, you don't come across as the most experienced horse woman in the world) or wanted to make a few quid...and sold it for meat money.

I could of course be totally wrong, and I hope that I am...


----------



## charlie76 (6 December 2010)

I still can't see what the public row on here is about. The horses owner no longer wanted him, she sold him/gave him to Teds Mum, either way, she was happy with her decision.
I do not agree with the way Teds Mum is putting her point across but surely, not many people on here, obtain the permission from the person that they bought their horse off of before putting it to sleep/selling it on?
Unless I am mistaken- did the horses previous owner state to Teds mum that the horse was not to be sold on or ask for first refusal on the horse should Teds mum no  longer want it. Maybe Teds Mum is dodgy and takes on lame/dodgy horses to sell on, I don't know and neither does anyone on here.
If the horse has been PTS then thats prob the best outcome as he is no longer being passed from pillar to post. If not then, at the end of the day, its between the buyer and the seller to sort out, not for us to play judge and jury.
At the yard I run, we are often offered horses  for next to nothing , we always get in writing that should we no longer want the horse we give the original owner first refusal- without this, I'm afraid there is no leg to stand on.
I am sure everyone feels they are trying to help, in reality the situation is being stirred up into a war that no one will win.


----------



## Aru (6 December 2010)

charlie76 said:



			I still can't see what the public row on here is about. The horses owner no longer wanted him, she sold him/gave him to Teds Mum, either way, she was happy with her decision.
I do not agree with the way Teds Mum is putting her point across but surely, not many people on here, obtain the permission from the person that they bought their horse off of before putting it to sleep/selling it on?
Unless I am mistaken- did the horses previous owner state to Teds mum that the horse was not to be sold on or ask for first refusal on the horse should Teds mum no  longer want it. Maybe Teds Mum is dodgy and takes on lame/dodgy horses to sell on, I don't know and neither does anyone on here.
If the horse has been PTS then thats prob the best outcome as he is no longer being passed from pillar to post. If not then, at the end of the day, its between the buyer and the seller to sort out, not for us to play judge and jury.
.
		
Click to expand...

Agree completely with this.


----------



## Ted's mum (6 December 2010)

Starla Of Bethlehem said:



			I'm begining to think there are no 'new' owners. I think you offered to give this horse a free home, and either couldn't cope with it (lets face it, you don't come across as the most experienced horse woman in the world) or wanted to make a few quid...and sold it for meat money.

I could of course be totally wrong, and I hope that I am...
		
Click to expand...

how would you know how experienced I am probably more so than yourself there..lol!! 

it was dangerous even the most experienced of people wouldn't have stayed on it's back. 
 a free home..NO -  unless you are too dull to realise that I bought the horse.


----------



## pastie2 (6 December 2010)

Ted's mum said:



			how would you know how experienced I am probably more so than yourself there..lol!! 

it was dangerous even the most experienced of people wouldn't have stayed on it's back. 
 a free home..NO -  unless you are too dull to realise that I bought the horse.
		
Click to expand...

I that you in your siggy, sitting, and I mean sitting, on the chestnut?


----------



## TheEquineOak (6 December 2010)

charlie76 said:



			I still can't see what the public row on here is about. The horses owner no longer wanted him, she sold him/gave him to Teds Mum, either way, she was happy with her decision.
I do not agree with the way Teds Mum is putting her point across but surely, not many people on here, obtain the permission from the person that they bought their horse off of before putting it to sleep/selling it on?
Unless I am mistaken- did the horses previous owner state to Teds mum that the horse was not to be sold on or ask for first refusal on the horse should Teds mum no  longer want it. Maybe Teds Mum is dodgy and takes on lame/dodgy horses to sell on, I don't know and neither does anyone on here.
If the horse has been PTS then thats prob the best outcome as he is no longer being passed from pillar to post. If not then, at the end of the day, its between the buyer and the seller to sort out, not for us to play judge and jury.
At the yard I run, we are often offered horses  for next to nothing , we always get in writing that should we no longer want the horse we give the original owner first refusal- without this, I'm afraid there is no leg to stand on.
I am sure everyone feels they are trying to help, in reality the situation is being stirred up into a war that no one will win.
		
Click to expand...

^
This

Horse sold by x to y and then given to z

x has nothing more to do with the situation, as unfortunate as it is

Also, you can not 'give' the old owner any contact details of the new owner - data protection laws.  The new owner has to agree to it

What a sad sorry affair this is


----------



## dooble (6 December 2010)

Charlie76, I don't think the 'public row' is about Ted's Mum's business dealings, it's about the duplicitous manner in which she conducts them...


----------



## Ted's mum (6 December 2010)

pastie2 said:



			I that you in your siggy, sitting, and I mean sitting, on the chestnut?
		
Click to expand...

No its a friend


----------



## charlie76 (6 December 2010)

sorry, but again, there is nothing anyone can so about it. Unless there is a written contract between parties then there is nothing, whether anyone agrees with it or not, that anyone can do about it.
The new buyers contact details cannot be passed on to the original  owner ( If I was in the same situation I would not be  happy if my details were passed on without permission).
Of course, everyone wants to join in the row as its a horse that was obtained via the forum but it happens everyday, people buying horses they state they will give a home for life for, find they are overhorsed and have sell them on.
In this case its not a case of buyer beware, its seller beware.


----------



## Ted's mum (6 December 2010)

charlie76 said:



			sorry, but again, there is nothing anyone can so about it. Unless there is a written contract between parties then there is nothing, whether anyone agrees with it or not, that anyone can do about it.
The new buyers contact details cannot be passed on to the original  owner ( If I was in the same situation I would not be  happy if my details were passed on without permission).
Of course, everyone wants to join in the row as its a horse that was obtained via the forum but it happens everyday, people buying horses they state they will give a home for life for, find they are overhorsed and have sell them on.
In this case its not a case of buyer beware, its seller beware.
		
Click to expand...

I tottally agree with this charlie..you are very sensible.x


----------



## Tankey (6 December 2010)

Teds mum, why do you have to keep bumping this thread 
If there have been no replies for around half an hour, you suddenly reply to bring it back to the top


----------



## varkie (6 December 2010)

I think the suggestion is Charlie76, not that she is parting with horses which she is legally entitled to do, but rather that she suggests to owners that it will be a home for life.  Then within weeks, they're gone, and owners are suspecting that she takes horses on with a view to selling them on for meat, or whatever she can get for them.  

And it isn't just one or two horses is it Tedsmum?  How many have you done this with?


----------



## Ted's mum (6 December 2010)

varkie said:



			I think the suggestion is Charlie76, not that she is parting with horses which she is legally entitled to do, but rather that she suggests to owners that it will be a home for life.  Then within weeks, they're gone, and owners are suspecting that she takes horses on with a view to selling them on for meat, or whatever she can get for them.  

And it isn't just one or two horses is it Tedsmum?  How many have you done this with?
		
Click to expand...

I beg your pardon?


----------



## jaypeebee (6 December 2010)

Selling a horse to a dealer provides anonymity (sp) for the previous owner and the future owner of the horse.  For people wanting to keep contact with horse more chance if you sell privately.  Once you sell a horse you have no control over its future.  If you want control over its future dont sell it.


----------



## spaniel (6 December 2010)

I have no doubt the reason TM cant give contact details for this horses 'new owner' is because she put it through the sale ring and hasnt a clue where it is.


----------



## thatsmygirl (6 December 2010)

Do you know what teds mum, iv changed my mind. Once the horse is yours, it's yours. Once the old owner sells or gives away their horse END OFF. How many people lie to sell a horse? Loads. If you lie to buy or get given a horse that's bad but maybe the owners should off been more careful!!!!


----------



## Meandtheboys (6 December 2010)

Just to set the record straight and warning VERY LONG>>>>>>>>>

Loanee only wanted a light hack but mainly a companion for her horse that was lame. She was made fully aware of everything 1/10th lame etc - shoulder injury was the most possible explanation - so straight lines it was.
THIS HORSE WAS NOT DANGEROUS, competed fun ride with Sport Endurance, SJed 6 times  including a country fair 6 double clears and placed 3 times, been around Somerford Park X country etc

I DO NOT DISPUTE that as was sold for a nominal amount and I am the stupid one for believing the sob story how she didn't want to fall in love then horse taken away from her, she felt uneasy that after a rest I would come and collect him. 'Home for Life' I believe she said..............and perfect.

What I am ANGRY at is that she knowling sold a horse that has a medical assesment of 1/10th lame(NOT THRUSH) as per the email below and gave me NO option of collecting him or at least keep me updated - especially has he was given away!!!!

This whole thing was pre meditated and people like this need to be identified and exposed, its a shame phone calls weren't recorded.

Anyway this is some of the email correspondace:

He is unlevel in front but vet has prescribed no form of pain relief bute etc.........farrier has rebalanced his front feet and medical certificate states 1/10th lame off fore

Last year he competed lightly with me and hacked out - was not lame at all, even did some 10mile fun rides

Pre last summer he was intermitent lame but again no pain relief diagnosed because he was ok just hacking, issue is when you start to do lots of schooling.

I will be ensuring XXXXXXX ( Chiropractor ) see's him before I bring him down and XXXX does some thermal imagining to see if anything shows up.

I decided a couple of months ago that despite his breeding I have too many horses and I would let him have an easy life, if he was to come fully sound then thats your bonus.

If Windsor is in a position that bute / medication is required in the future I will pay for this.

He has his rugs and bridle, sorry no saddle..............

As discuissed I am happy to deliver, just want some help in diesel money

Forgot to say

snaffle mouth, no vices, never been clipped, will live out 24/7 or stable, walks about whilst mounting 'sometimes', oh and spoilt!!

loves x-country jumps, crosses water etc in regards to SJing he was competed 6 times - all double clears ( 2'6 2'9 ) and placed 3 times

I have hacked out twice alone but nearly always in company and he will lead or stay behind, he may  spin round if given the chance but genarally firm voice does the job, never need to use the whip although I do wear spurs as he can be a little lazy!!

I hope he is what you are looking for...........

Shod every 6/ 7 weeks.......I have never had him insured and he has never been insured in the UK

stable or field not an issue..........but does like to be able to see some company.

Vet prescibed an easy 3 weeks to ensure he adjusts to his new balanced feet!! then reassesment - although as I have said he can become very stiff/ tight through his shoulder / neck

He has never had a 'pulse' in his feet, swollen legs etc so XXXXX from the Chiropractor @ 'XXXXXXX' in XXXXX was sure issue was muscular.

Hand on heart there may be other issues but as I decided that he would have a lovely home light hacking and as a companion rather than a competetion life stuffed full of drugs!!
 will ensure there is full permission on my account to discuiss Windsor's treatment, also my farrier is XXXXXX from XXXXXXX  so I will ensure you have his contact details for your farrier.

Just to add although he has had back shoes on, TBH his feet behind are ace and never chip / crack so have not really bothered!! - its his fronts that need extra heel support and regular shoeing


So do I sound as if I was hiding anything, no I was just stupid!!!


----------



## Cazza525 (6 December 2010)

thatsmygirl said:



			Do you know what teds mum, iv changed my mind. Once the horse is yours, it's yours. Once the old owner sells or gives away their horse END OFF. How many people lie to sell a horse? Loads. If you lie to buy or get given a horse that's bad but maybe the owners should off been more careful!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Here, here!!

And another thing......if you're really that bothered about your 'unsound' horse's future, you should have kept hold of him, or dealt with the lameness issue yourself, loaning as a companion is an option for the unsound or PTS.

I looked after an ailing horse myself for months which resulted in a harrowing experience and then he was shot......perhaps if the person hadn't got rid of him in the beginning after the initial back injury, then he wouldn't have been passed around so much.

I feel very strongly on this!!


----------



## the_sophies (6 December 2010)

I have to admit I had a hard time believing that this horse was 'dangerous'.  More than likely Ted's Mum put someone totally unsuitable on it then sent it away after an isolated incident.  Who knows, maybe this 'friend' was a potential buyer?  If I was the original owner I would be LIVID!  Especially since she reckons she has no idea where the horse is now!

No, Ted's Mum did not legally need to inform the old owner when this horse was passed on.  However, in a situation like this, it is plain courtesy and good manners to do so, not to mention the fact that she told her the horse would have a home for life.  Something tells me 'Ted's Mum' is not going to be in the horse trading business for long with a reputation like she has.  I am sickened that she was angling for someone to give her an aged, neglected mare in a another thread.  No doubt that would have one chance then canned if she didn't make Ted's Mum some money.


----------



## Meandtheboys (6 December 2010)

Cazza525 said:



			Here, here!!

And another thing......if you're really that bothered about your 'unsound' horse's future, you should have kept hold of him, or dealt with the lameness issue yourself, loaning as a companion is an option for the unsound or PTS.

I looked after an ailing horse myself for months which resulted in a harrowing experience and then he was shot......perhaps if the person hadn't got rid of him in the beginning after the initial back injury, then he wouldn't have been passed around so much.

I feel very strongly on this!!
		
Click to expand...

There is a space for horses that are only for light hacking...........otherwise I would have buted him up and sold him at the sales or to another unsuspecting buyer - no i didn't because I care and I though I had found the right home.


----------



## Meandtheboys (6 December 2010)

the_sophies said:



			I have to admit I had a hard time believing that this horse was 'dangerous'.  More than likely Ted's Mum put someone totally unsuitable on it then sent it away after an isolated incident.  Who knows, maybe this 'friend' was a potential buyer?  If I was the original owner I would be LIVID!  Especially since she reckons she has no idea where the horse is now!

No, Ted's Mum did not legally need to inform the old owner when this horse was passed on.  However, in a situation like this, it is plain courtesy and good manners to do so, not to mention the fact that she told her the horse would have a home for life.  Something tells me 'Ted's Mum' is not going to be in the horse trading business for long with a reputation like she has.  I am sickened that she was angling for someone to give her an aged, neglected mare in a another thread.  No doubt that would have one chance then canned if she didn't make Ted's Mum some money.
		
Click to expand...

Just to add she is always after a free horse.....see her posts!!!


----------



## Cazza525 (6 December 2010)

Meandtheboys said:



			There is a space for horses that are only for light hacking...........otherwise I would have buted him up and sold him at the sales or to another unsuspecting buyer - no i didn't because I care and I though I had found the right home.
		
Click to expand...

The right home for £80? I spend more than that on shoes.....!

Why on earth didn't you just loan him out to someone as a hack?


----------



## Meandtheboys (6 December 2010)

Sorry.............just to clarify the op advising the words 'dishonest seller', I was never a seller OP wanted to buy........
More words of wisdom from the OP

Had photos he looks fantastic...Just what I am looking for...he is very much like my boy actually!! will attach some photos of XXX, all sounds great...so will he be on loan or could I buy him for a small token fee? Think you have covered everything in that email...he sounds fab! no worries about saddle...I have teds, should fit or else I will buy him another and get him fitted
will give you a call later!

Thats great, ahh bless him he is soo sweet ! yes him and XXX are similar...xx Pounds is absolutely fine. 
do you know what size saddle roughly that fits him? 
Can't wait til sunday now!! I will meet you in Usk and you can follow me to the field. 
does he mind being in a stable then? is he quite chilled out? 
What I was thinking was to get him insured and if he needs a vet - we can start from scratch..and can claim on insurance for whatever he needs. how often is he shod? 
am so happy I have found a lovely horse...he will be spoilt rotten!! 

No further comments..........


----------



## jaypeebee (6 December 2010)

Meandtheboys said:



			Sorry.............just to clarify the op advising the words 'dishonest seller', *I was never a seller* OP wanted to buy........
		
Click to expand...

You *were* a seller.  You sold your horse to Tedsmum.  I have no wish to make you feel worse than you do but facts are facts.


----------



## thatsmygirl (6 December 2010)

I really do feel for you but he was sold. Once that has happened she can do whatever she likes with him.


----------



## MHOL (6 December 2010)

Meandtheboys said:



			Sorry.............just to clarify the op advising the words 'dishonest seller', I was never a seller OP wanted to buy........
More words of wisdom from the OP

Had photos he looks fantastic...Just what I am looking for...he is very much like my boy actually!! will attach some photos of XXX, all sounds great...so will he be on loan or could I buy him for a small token fee? Think you have covered everything in that email...he sounds fab! no worries about saddle...I have teds, should fit or else I will buy him another and get him fitted
will give you a call later!

Thats great, ahh bless him he is soo sweet ! yes him and XXX are similar...xx Pounds is absolutely fine. 
do you know what size saddle roughly that fits him? 
Can't wait til sunday now!! I will meet you in Usk and you can follow me to the field. 
does he mind being in a stable then? is he quite chilled out? 
What I was thinking was to get him insured and if he needs a vet - we can start from scratch..and can claim on insurance for whatever he needs. how often is he shod? 
am so happy I have found a lovely horse...he will be spoilt rotten!! 

No further comments..........
		
Click to expand...

Sadly i have seen these type of emails so often when loan horses go missing, but as she paid a token amount it does belong to her, and she can do as she wants, if you loan a horse NEVER accept a penny not even to cover petrol, rugs etc., it can be seen as paying for the horse, state in the contract MUST NEVER SELL WITHOUT WRITTEN CONSENT OF THE OWNER, associate yourself with passport on NED Online and make sure the horse is microchipped and freezemarked


----------



## angelish (6 December 2010)

hi i have sat and read through this whole post as i'm not often in here and as others have said i didn't cotton on straight away 

am i right in thinking this is not the 1st discusion of this kind regarding this person perhaps under a different name in the past ?

i do agree slightly with what some have said that once you have sold a horse he/she is then no longer anything to do with you and you no longer have any rights unfortunatly 
however having just read the OPs further responses i think you have been totally taken for a ride 

people like you (tedsmum) are known as skumbags from were i come from ,sounds to me like me&tb cared very much about what happened to her horse and didn't actually want to sell him for fear of something like this happening and you convinced her to sell him to you using whatever means you could 

you must know at least to what area he went to or if you sold him to a dealer or sale or even did sell him for meat 
this horse was not just "livestock" to her ,tell her were he is 

me&theboys if you can try to make a facebook page with his details on and post it on a seperate thread in here as there are far more people use fb than come in here and im sure everyone else on here will let all there friends know 
i hope you find out what happened to him


----------



## Luci07 (6 December 2010)

At the end of the day, if TM had nothing to hide then she could be more honest about what happened to the horse. Its far too vague.

But if anything "good" comes out of it, by highlighting and this and posting ALL the facts, it will mean that some other people on this forum will not get taken in. We can all be wise after the event but I do really feel for Meandtheboys... was she silly to get taken in? yes, would I have swallowed the same tale? yes.


----------



## skint1 (6 December 2010)

Regardless of whether TM came by this horse by fair means or foul it seems pretty clear that MATB is worried and distressed. So I think that if TM know's what happened to MATB's former horse she should tell her,


----------



## 3DE (6 December 2010)

Does anyone know what happened to Jessicabeau1?


----------



## lhotse (6 December 2010)

Oh, Jessicabeau is banned. Funnily enough, her and Ted'sMum are one of a kind. But Jessicabeau wouls always wax lyrical about how she would never send a horse for meat, and about how much she loved her horse and it was for life, and about all the fluffy things in life. Until she used to forget herself sometimes and lapse back into the normal swing of things. Unfortunately, it would seem this split personality has problems remembering what she has written in the past, and when it comes back up and bites her, she just gets gobby and denies all knowledge.

To the few on here that may be inclined to believe what she has written, don't.


----------



## bonnie93 (6 December 2010)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=393797

just read one of teds mums threads,    disgusting, how many ppl do you lie to?  and, most of your threads seem to involve buying and selling horses.

at least ppl know to avoid you now


----------



## angelish (6 December 2010)

there is a photo of the horse in stolen/tracing horse


----------



## 3DE (6 December 2010)

Seems TM has been banned?


----------



## 3DE (6 December 2010)

I think Tedd's Mum has now been banned?


----------



## angelish (6 December 2010)

oh right 

now i'm totally confused  not to worry hope she finds out what happened to her horse


----------



## lhotse (6 December 2010)

Yes, she has been banned after a rather heated affair in soapbox. It would seem that she was defending her rape hypothisis again. Unfortunately, her being banned has now hidden her from the public eye yet again, and as she seems to be pretty proud of what she does, it was a good way of keeping tabs on her behaviour.


----------



## Meandtheboys (6 December 2010)

Men nor Horses are safe then...................


----------



## 3DE (6 December 2010)

lhotse said:



			Yes, she has been banned after a rather heated affair in soapbox. It would seem that she was defending her rape hypothisis again. Unfortunately, her being banned has now hidden her from the public eye yet again, and as she seems to be pretty proud of what she does, it was a good way of keeping tabs on her behaviour.
		
Click to expand...

Glad I stay out of soapbox lol.

I missed all that while I was doing a bit of sleuthing off the net - it's amazing what you can find with just a bit of looking!


----------



## scarymare (7 December 2010)

Sorry for bringing this post up again, but what is her motivation for posting at all?  Surely she would be better to remain anonymous and carry on her foul little business on the quiet?  I mean, its easy enough for her to change her forum ID, or am I presuming that everyone (bar me) knows who she is in the real world.  Anyway why does she post do you think?


----------



## Amymay (7 December 2010)

I think that this has probably been done to death now.


----------



## dibbin (12 December 2010)

Coming late to this thread, but I'd agree with the OP here. A friend of mine gave her show hunter mare away as a companion 2 years ago, to someone who promised they'd give her a home for life. The mare had suffered a catastrophic injury to a hind leg, and the vet said she was never to be ridden again.  Now, 2 years on, the mare has been sold 5 times, last time by a dealer for £2500, and is being ridden by her current owner, who keeps calling my friend to ask about her as they're the last registered owners on the passport.

Was talking to my friend tonight, and she said she now wishes she'd had her PTS at the time, because she feels so bad about how the poor girl's life has ended up.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (12 December 2010)

dibbin in a pear tree said:



			and is being ridden by her current owner, who keeps calling my friend to ask about her as they're the last registered owners on the passport.

Was talking to my friend tonight, and she said she now wishes she'd had her PTS at the time, because she feels so bad about how the poor girl's life has ended up.
		
Click to expand...

So has your friend told the latest owner that the horse should NOT be ridden?  If so perhaps this owner will take notice and retire the horse or allow your friend to take her back.


----------



## dibbin (12 December 2010)

Yup, she told her what the vet had told them, new owner basically said "well she seems fine".


----------



## welsh horse rider (16 November 2011)

Ted's mum said:



			I bought the horse off her and paid with a cheque, he wasnt given to me, I had vets out to him and he had severe thrush, he had a full lameness workup..nothing wrong with him, so I gave him away as he was dangerous to ride.
		
Click to expand...

the Cheque you used to "pay" his owner with probably bounced like all the others!!!!! you should be ashamed!!!


----------

